# can anyone help witha railroad?



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think it's from fort Wayne Indiana to (or close to) Evansville, iN or Henderson KY


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What are the details of this? Who is needing the railroad and what are the circumstances that the railroad is needed?


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

This a railroad for me. Hillibean has tried to find me a hedgie up where she is. From what I understand, it would be from Fort Wayne, IN to Morganfield, KY where I am. If anyone can get ANYWHERE close, it would be greatly appreciated. I know it'll be hard since gas is $4 a gallon now, but I figured I'd see if anyone would be willing to help me out.


----------

